# [SOLVED] Asking for Maintenance during boot - udev

## Spargeltarzan

Hello,

My system prompts me 

```

starting udev

Generating a rule to create a /dev/root symlink

Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

Give root password for maintenance

CTRL+D to continue

```

during boot.

When I continue and check dmesg after I freshly bootet it shows udev errors what might have something todo with it:

```

udevd[2100]: RUN{builtin}: 'uaccess' unknown /lib64/udev/rules.d/73-seat-late.rules:15

udevd[2101]: RUN{builtin}: 'uaccess' unknown /lib64/udev/rules.d/73-seat-late.rules:15

[   87.378421] FAT-fs (sdi1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.

```

When I try to boot my old kernel 4.12.5, dmesg shows the udev errors but my system doesn't ask me for maintenance during boot.

Please see attached my whole dmesg  here 

Could someone please advice what this error message means and how to fix it?

Thank you,

Kind Regards

SpargeltarzanLast edited by Spargeltarzan on Thu Nov 30, 2017 5:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## krinn

run fsck on sdi1 you might be plague by openrc stupid new handling of errors.

----------

## Spargeltarzan

sdi1 was an usb stick plugged, I removed it and the "please run fsck" warning disappeared. all others are still here

----------

## krinn

you mean kernel boot fine in single mode?

perhaps you can boot normal, enter maintenance mode, remount / rw and copy that dmesg somewhere to gave the dmesg when it fail.

but it looks more like user land trouble than kernel trouble.

----------

## Spargeltarzan

I mean that the last message about the fsck does not have something todo with my udev issue. It was caused by a plugged bad formatted usb stick. This is now fixed, but the udev error persists.

the errors occur during a normal boot in the graphical environment.

The system launches normally, but it necessity to press CTRL+D during boot caught my attention and I checked my dmesg as attached.

So I can troubleshoot in my booted system or I can enter maintenance mode during boot - what can I do in either of them?

----------

## jburns

```
journalctl -b
```

will give you more information than dmesg.  It will include the systemd messages as well as the dmesg output.

----------

## Spargeltarzan

Hi,

I do not use systemd and according to the  wiki  there is no equivalent for journalctl. Do you know how to get more details? What does it even mean my system proposes me to enter maintenance during boot, but finishes booting normally?

----------

## Spargeltarzan

My system still asks me to enter maintenance mode when booting - I have no idea why.........?

----------

## Ant P.

Post the contents of /proc/cmdline

----------

## Spargeltarzan

BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.12.12-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 ro single

I tried booting kernel 4.12.5, here the boot works normally.

----------

## Ant P.

It's giving the maintenance prompt because someone or something (the bootloader) is putting "single" on the command line. Find the source of that error and fix it, and the problem should go away.

----------

## Spargeltarzan

Thank you, I changed grub.cfg and now I can boot normally!  :Smile: 

----------

